# About.com- Ancient, But Helpful, Digestive Wisdom



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Remember those old laundry detergent commercials that said, "ancient Chinese secret?" That phrase has been stuck in my head since I came across this treasure of an article that I think all of you should read:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

